# good news everyone!!!!



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

the HITH cure i made works and pretty well! my female oscar's HITH has gone down atleast 3 millmeters and the male and the snakeskin gouramis hith is nearly gone since it works so well i think i might start selling it.

so if the bill for 2 pounds of the cure costs about 40.00 to make how much should i sell for a pound - a half a pound?


----------

